# ITE RAID driver

## spiff_o_dude

does anyone know where to get the driver for a ite gigaraid it8212f that's on the gigabyte sinxp1394?

----------

## m3

Today drivers have been released for the IT8212F RAID chipset for Linux. 

You can download them from ITE's website http://www.ite.com.tw

Good luck!

----------

## Tarball

Has anybody got this driver to compile against a 2.6 kernel???

----------

## okram

Bump! I'd also like to compile against 2.6.0.

----------

## Tarball

Okram,

I did a bit more searching and I found this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62163&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=it8212&start=50

Check out one of the posts towards the end of this page.  It seems someone has some information from ITE regarding the 2.6 kernel!

----------

